# General thoughts on skwatz multiple times a week?



## StoicHouse (May 13, 2016)

This is probably buried deep within the reach already, but what is the consensus on squatting multiple times a week? Is it optimal for development? Or is it another fad, just something to make money on? Obviously, this is a question for the bodybuilding side.


----------



## bigdog (May 13, 2016)

I squat twice a week. Saturday morning and Wednesday evenings usually..


----------



## StoicHouse (May 14, 2016)

Do you do a full leg workout? Or just extra squats?


----------



## Dex (May 14, 2016)

I squat every day...usually just to pick up something off of the floor though.


----------



## StoicHouse (May 14, 2016)

Shit... I gotta get in that program.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 14, 2016)

I squat a minimum of twice a week. Works well for me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2016)

Frequency is king in my opinion.  However don't do competition squat with high frequency. Do once per week and any additional squatting can be done as a conjugate for assistance... pause squats ssb squats box squats and so on


----------



## Milo (May 14, 2016)

I used to squat 3 times a week and I got weak as ****. The warm up weight felt like 800 pounds and my form went to shit. It just beat my down. Now I squat twice a week and I've found it to be my sweet spot. On Monday I squat to a heavy single @9 and on Wednesday I squat to a triple @9 then do accessory work. Been hitting PRs weekly.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 14, 2016)

I was the gay dude at the gym who did legs once per week. Joined up with strength first and now I'm that gay dude who does some sort of legs a few times a week. That's why my booty and legs no longer fit into my skinny jeans.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 14, 2016)

I personally like twice a week. One day for sets of 5s or 3s and then one day for speed. Works well for me.


----------



## bigdog (May 14, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I personally like twice a week. One day for sets of 5s or 3s and then one day for speed. Works well for me.



×2 for me. Heavy 1 day and speed the second day. Works very well for me...


----------



## StoicHouse (May 14, 2016)

Sick. Thanks gents.


----------



## Bigmike (May 14, 2016)

Twice a week, heavy low rep day plus high rep/speed low weight day works best for me. Seems to make me grow faster than once a week did.


----------

